

10k App Downloads in 8 Hours - Lessons Learned  - 9elements
http://blog.watchlaterapp.com/blog/2013/02-10k-app-downloads.html

======
sippndipp
You mention to spend on user acquisition when you're close to the Top 10
position, but how can you tell when you're close to the Top 10? Do you just do
it on your own data ratios of signups / review conversions and then look at
other app review quantities?

~~~
9elements
We have our own KPI dashboard. For Apple: We track track manually and we're
also using <http://www.appfigures.com/>

------
kayoone
Didnt really use the 2.X version much, but 3.0 looks sleek and has some cool
features, ill give it another try!

------
thirsteh
WTH is up with these comments from fake users. Stop spamming and trying to
game HN.

------
larsandl76
Great learning, will follow the tricks shared

------
ceegee
nice for sharing your insights. i like the approach on the press. it's always
hard to get good press coverage!

------
marvwhere
good articel and interesting facts! thank for sharing!

------
bobob1
super article :)

------
captainhagbard
nice <3

------
neiki
great articel with interesting learnings. rock on!

